# Squirrel's Throwdown Entry



## squirrel (Aug 11, 2010)

Howdy all!

I won! I won my very first throwdown! I won! I won! I won! People’s Choice! Hehehehehehe! I’m giddy. I’m silly and I have prepared a speech:

I would like to thank the academy, umm, wait. Wrong speech.

I would like to thank all of my SMF’ers who voted for me. I would personally like to hug each and every one of you. Not necessarily at the same time as that would be a little awkward. Anyway, thanks a bunch. I prepared a Q-view of my eventful day of smoking my ribbage and preparing side dishes, and I think you should know up front that it is really weird. Creepy is even a better way to describe what you are about to see. I play with my food. There. I said it. Let’s get this party started.

I started with a couple of racks of spare ribs. I tossed around the idea of doing them St. Louis style, but I’ve never been there. St. Louis that is. I know nothing about the place so I thought, "Hey, what a hippocrite you are for doing your ribs St. Louis style when you don’t know anything about St. Louis."

I do tend to ponder such nonsense.

Soooo, I just cleaned them up, and gave them a light rubdown. Because I was planning on using a flavorful sauce/glaze I didn’t want competing flavors. I rubbed them down with some brown mustard and salt/pepper/onion powder/garlic powder. That’s it. THAT’S BLASPHEMY! No she didn’t! Yes, yes my friends, she kept it simple.








Here’s a picture of them after they came off the grill. I used the 3-2-1 method. I smoked them for three hours using hickory on my smoker, then I foiled them and moved them to the Traeger. I didn’t want to waste my wood. Well, by gawd that sounded a little weird. I forgot to mention that I sprayed them a few times with pineapple juice while they were smoking. I lit some charcoal on the grill and after unfoiling, continued to spray and I waited til they were ready to plate to add the bourbon glaze.

Which we will get to a little later. Wow, check out that shrinkage. It must have been cold in there. LOL! Sorry, I could not resist. Blame mother nature, not me.













While all this was going on I made some windowpane potatoes, it starts like this:

　







Looks like a little drama unfolding in Squirrelville, hmmmm.

　

You have to slice you potatoes really thin, like this:

　







Then, pick some fresh herbs from the garden and place on top of thinly cut potatoes like so:

　







Then, put another thinly sliced potato on top. Here’s where it gets interesting, you have to weigh them down by putting another sheetpan on top, then a cast iron skillet or two on top of that. Bake in a 300F oven for about 20 minutes.

Then they get all brown and crispy and taste oh so yummy.













Now let’s make some peach/chipotle/bourbon glaze for our ribs. Start with a couple of these:







Hey, what’s going on here??? I see a pattern of ill repute starting with my produce. I’ll have no ill repute!

Anyway, I sauteed some garlic and added some peaches, chopped up.







Then added some of this! Woo hoo, yea man, get the good stuff too, no lame bourbon for our sauce!







Then added some of this: I noticed that Meateater used something with pomegranate in it also, he wants to be like me. Deep down inside. It’s okay Meateater, find your inner Squirrel in your happy place then go hug a tree.







Hey! Who are you and why are you in my thread? You don’t belong here!







　

OMG! It’s Days of our Squirrel’s Lives, or One Life to Live with a Squirrel. It does seem that a certain Squirrel has WAAAYY to much time on her hands (and bourbon too!!)







I also added lots of these - I love chipotle, and chipotle loves me. They do give me nasty gas though. Woo, nothing worse than a bad case of the hot poots! Holy cow, I can’t stop laughing. I think things and probably shouldn’t type them out. Yet another visual you could have done without. Sorry.







　

Okay, moving right along, I also added some black strap molasses, pineapple juice, pinch of mustard powder, worchestershire sauce, I think that’s it. I don’t measure so if you want to make this just start dumping it in a pan and let it thicken up, then strain it and simmer to reduce down.







I grilled some peaches then rubbed with a piece of ginger







and brushed a little of this on them - Thanks Piney!!!







I made some honey wheat flour pot bread and I also sliced up some veggies and grilled some skewers, both of which you can see in the final picture.







So, back to our regularly scheduled programming, what happened with the feuding couples? Well it seems Mrs. Peach and Mrs. Potato got revenge over the evil Italian hoochy mama:







Then, Mr. Potato and Mr. Peach just disappeared. Never to be heard from again. The Misses' wound up like this:

　







　







The End!!!! Thanks again for the win, it really means alot!


----------



## mrsb (Aug 11, 2010)

Hhahahahahaha,  great story.

And that food looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Squirrel, you scare me sometimes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But that food looks damn good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the potatoes, they look wonderful, and I think I'll try them for my mom's 70th birthday party in a few weeks. Thanks for that!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 11, 2010)

LOVE THOSE POATOES!!

Hope you don't mind but I WILL be stealing that & telling everyone is mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I owe you a beer or three


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2010)

All looks GREAT!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I agree with realtorterry----I love the potato thing.

Hope you don't mind---I already sent it to a couple.

Love your soap story too!

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Aug 11, 2010)

One question regarding the potatoes. Are they baked with the sheet pan on top and the weight?


----------



## ronp (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats Squirrel.


----------



## que-ball (Aug 11, 2010)

Great food and a very funny story, Squirrel!

I had the same question as AK1 about your potatoes.  If I read your description right, you start with one cookie sheet with your potato slice sammies, put a second cookie sheet on top of it, and a heavy pan on top of that before puttin them in the oven.  Any EVOO or anything to pevent sticking?


----------



## squirrel (Aug 11, 2010)

Regarding the potatoes, yes, you put them on one baking sheet, on parchment paper, then put another piece of parchment paper on top of them, then put another baking sheet on top of the parchment, then put a cast iron skillet on top of that to weigh it down.

You don't use oil, they will get too brown if you do. Use parchment paper and you can use a tiny bit of Pam around the edges to help the potato slices stick together.

You have to keep them flat or they will curl up on you. One other thing, make sure to dry the potato slices well, otherwise it will take about 35 minutes. Check them after 20 minutes. Here are some more pics:

Edit: I could only get the one pic to come up. When I hit the insert image button again, nothing happened. But maybe this one will help. I also keep getting a message that says "request failed due to a connection problem" I checked my internet connection and it was fine. I'll wait a bit and try again.


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 11, 2010)

Squirrel--those potatoes leave me speechless--and maybe even a little breathless.  I am SO impressed with how gorgeous they are, let alone how wonderful they must taste.  You are awesome!  :)


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2010)

Great thread except the scary abusive females in your house 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It all looks awesome and congrats on winning the Throwdown


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Squirrel - you could probably get your produce on the Cherry (tomato) Springer Show!  (I know it's a stretch but it's all I have on a Hump Day)


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 11, 2010)

Nothing like a little drama (and some good looking food) to keep the day interesting! LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Good looking food Squirrel!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome entry, I didn't even realize the touch you gave the potatoes.

WOW ....

About the veggie opera .. all I can say is that I LMFAO at the entire thing!


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2010)

Your killing me! LMAO. I'll have to stop by the nursery tomorrow and hug a pomegranite tree. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  By the way congrats and what a dish that was.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 11, 2010)

lol some man hatin over there hehe Nice job!!!


----------



## dforbes (Aug 11, 2010)

everything looks great, It would take me as long to type a story like that as it would to cook the meal. Oh yeah, and you used my favorite whiskey, the knob creek will go with anything.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice food....

I do think that the Squirrel got hit on the head by a falling NUT though...


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 11, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Nice food....
> 
> I do think that the Squirrel got hit on the head by a falling NUT though...


haha hence the name nuttier than a SQUIRREL haha and yes knob creek is some good stuff and wont leave you a hangover.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 11, 2010)

That is a truly Umm  amazing commentary 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  The food as always is awesome and you reminded me about those potatoes - have not done them in years - forgot how good they are

Congrats on the peoples choice award


----------



## squirrel (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm just a squirrel, trying to get a nut! LOL! Yea, I'm a little weird, but after all the BS I have been through I think having a warped sense of humor is a good thing. Thanks to all of you! I hope you try the potato recipe, it's so cool and always a conversation piece. Love me some SMF!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 11, 2010)

Always great to read your posts!!!

Thanks for the great recipe!!!!

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 11, 2010)

Now that was some great looking food there Cheryl but I wouldn't expect any less from you. For the potato thingys that look amazing and delicious to. I have never ever thought of putting in fresh herbs inside them. Shear brilliance. I really like the ribs and the little veg opera was hularious to boot. Congrats on the win and I hope you many more victories. I have to keep this thread and show all my friends that are sure to love it too.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 11, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> ..... I have to keep this thread and show all my friends that are sure to love it too.


.... I have to keep this thread just to prove to my wife that I'm not the craziest person on the forum!


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 11, 2010)

Geat job there Squirrel ! Fun story too. Way to Go !!


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

How did I miss this thread earlier?

Awesome stuff there, SG, and congrats!!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this dramatic episode. Got so involved in the story I just about forgot the food. What would you call the offspring?

How about pomatoe.

The food looks so awesome. Love those potatoes. I will have to make some too.

Thanks for the great entertainment.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks KC and once again, welcome to SMF! I am indeed a bit warped, but I have a lot of fun!


----------

